# Sunfire True Subwoofer MK 11 VS SVS PB12-NSD/2



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

I currently have the Sunfire True Subwoofer MK11 and am thinking of getting the SVS PB12-NSD/2 , what difference would I hear between the two of them ? The sub would be doing double duty : 2 channel/ HT.

Would the PB12 be a good choice or is there a SVS Subwoofer that I should look at instead ?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi riley and welcome to the Shack!

I think to know the answer to this there will have to be someone who has owned both and had the opportunity to listen to both under similar circumstances and surroundings, with may be slim chances.

Another possibility is if both have been tested you may possibly be able to discern some differences. I checked the Subwoofer Tests forum here and it does not appear Ilkka has tested either. The NSD/2 is fairly new, so it may be a while before it's tested. 

SVS does have a 30 day return policy. One thing you could do is to try out the SVS sub and then you could report back to us the differences... :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep in mind that subs need a break in period (aprox 3 months) so it may sound deeper as time goes on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you for the welcoming Sonnie ! Hopefully one of these days I will be able to offer some help to somebody on this site, but for now, I am asking for some good suggestions.

While the PB12 is fairly new, what sub from SVS would somebody able to give input on that is used for both music and HT and had good results ? Would like to stay in the same price range of the PB12 if at all possible.

What are members on this sites opinion of their cylinder subwoofers ? Good or Bad.

Brad ( riley804)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would take a look in the SVSound forum here and at the Subwoofer Tests... there are quite a few comments and some various testing done on lots of SVS subs. You might even post a question in the SVS forum. They are good about making recommendations based on your room size and tastes.

You can get a PB12-Plus at $250 off right now... great deal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

That is a great price on that subwoofer. I wonder how long it will stay at that price ?

Sonnie, thanks for the info on the SVS forum and will do some reading before I post a question that might have already been asked already.......and thanks for the link on the sub as I was unaware of the price drop.


----------

